# August meeting and trade list



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Our next meeting will be on Sunday, 19 August at 1 PM. The topic will be "shrimp for the planted aquarium", presented by Jason Haddock (ForeverKnight). The meeting will be held at Crownman's (Mike's) home in south Arlington. Please sign on to the club website for the address, give us a day or two to update the autoresponder.

The second meeting I ever attended was at Mike's house, and I spent 2 hours staring at his tanks! He even persuaded the cories to spawn while we were visiting.

To keep the number of threads lower, let's list our trade and wanted items here.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am excited to host another DFWAPC meeting at my house. I have downsized to 7 total aquariums and I only have 1 CO2 20H tank where I am farming some Blyxa. I still have cherry and wild shrimp neocardina species in all of my tanks and a smorgasbord of different types of plants. I will try to clean them up a bit prior to the meeting. I will downsize a couple of smaller tanks to prepare my new 65Gallon all glass tank I bought at the Reef to Rift club meeting in Lewisville.

I will provide some refreshments, cups amd ice, coke, sprite, etc. and a veggie tray. Please bring other munchies as desired.

I'm a little thin on some plants to donate right now but could probably spare a crytp or two and a stem or two of other plants. Have a few Narrow Leaf Ludwigia Repens for example.

About the only thing I am looking for in particular are other shrimps that won't corss breed with my cherry strain. And of course a stem or two of Michaels e. tennellus. 

Look forward to seeing everying on Simdau. August 19th at 1 to 3 pm.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike, thanks so much for hosting. It's always a real treat to see your tanks! You really know how to grow beautiful plants!!!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Going to try to go on this one. Let me see if I can hold off on my trim but looks like they already. I would like some green crypts if anybody has some. Thanks...


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I've seen his tank recently and they are a sight. Very impressed. I am looking forward to this meeting not just to learn more about plants from all you experts but want to know more about shrimps and hopefully find a place to get some different types of shrimps. I'll bring some type of great snack for us to share.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> I would like some green crypts if anybody has some. Thanks...


I'll bring some that I think are _C. wendtii_, but I will let the cryptomaniacs identify them.

If anyone wants them I can also bring:

_Hygrophyla polysperma _'Sunset'
_H. corymbosa angustifolia
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Ludwigia repens_

Mike, I have your chain sword ready, and Kim, I have the _Lindernia rotundifolia _'Variegata' for you.

My wish list:

_Anubias gracilis_
_Anubias_ x _fraseri_
assassin snails

. . .and. . .

Malaysian trumpet snails, even though it feels like I am asking someone to give me the measels.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Michael, I have lots of assassin to spare.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Alex!


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would not mind having a few assassin snails if you have plenty to spare. I should have some Birchardi to give away by next meeting. (African's)


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't make the meeting, but would it be permissible for someone to mail me a plant if they have it? I'm looking for mini java fern.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't have any but sure it's permissible.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Michael said:


> If anyone wants them I can also bring:
> _Hygrophyla polysperma _'Sunset'
> _H. corymbosa angustifolia
> Heteranthera zosterifolia
> Ludwigia repens_


This sounds like it will be a great meeting. Michael, I would be interested in all four plants you mention above, especially the Hygrophyla Polysperma. I want to rework the right, back side of my tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Going down to San Marcos river this weekend. Might bring some stuff back. But I will for sure dip it in P.P. and clorox!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Going down to San Marcos river this weekend. Might bring some stuff back. But I will for sure dip it in P.P. and clorox!


There is a fern that grows down there. I found it floating in the river. See if you can find some. The hitch hiker pond snails ate all of it in my quarantine tank. The stone wall behind the steak house is covered in Fisiden moss. If you park at the steak house, put your receipt in your window. They were actively towing down there.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I noticed tonight the meeting notice response from DFWAPC still shows Kim's address. Thought I would point that out since we are less than 10 days away.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The autoresponder has been updated, so it will give the correct time and location. We are still getting the meeting page of the club website updated.

Many of you are probably wondering why this is so difficult--I know I am! Our web site is old, and basically obsolete. Internet-savy people on the executive committee are working on a complete overhaul, but they are volunteers after all, and must fit this into their busy lives. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I am interested in any kind of crypt. I have hornwort and plenty of snails to share.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Ill bring crypts. I need to thin them out.

I would like Arepas de Queso -Cheesy Corn Cakes.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Ill bring crypts. I need to thin them out.
> 
> I would like Arepas de Queso -Cheesy Corn Cakes.


That is aa Venezuelan dish lol I'm making some today.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hope no one has missed me. I had a medical boo boo, I got sick on a new med and used my planted tank as a "grab it and tired to get out of bed" it fell over and went crashing. I'm better now and on another new med and doing good.

I'd like some plants that would do good for cherry shrimp. hope every one else is doing good.

I can make some cherry pies.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Michael for bringing crypts.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I am looking for some Malaysia trumpet snails and ramshorn snails. If anyone wants me to put together a package of plants from the list of plants on from my other thread then just let me know. Otherwise I bring them all to the meeting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see everyone today. We will have a JBJ 3 gallon glass curved tank as a door prize today. Hope yall come!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great meeting today! Thanks so much for hosting Mike. Your tanks are beautiful! Wonderful shrimp presentation Jason. I learned some things. I think my tanks are too hot for shrimp. 

Joey, have a good time with your new picotope. You are lucky to have won the tank!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you all for the generous portions of plants. love the anubias...thank you

thank you CrownMan for hosting


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks to Alex for assassin snails, to Pam for microworms, to Drinda for plants, and to Robert for the plant that dare not speak its name.

And thanks to Mike for shrimp, snails, and for hosting!


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

It looks like everyone beat me to it. I also wanted to say thanks to everyone. The meetings are such a great source of knowledge and fellowship. To be honest I was a little bit leery of a hobby club, but y'all are a great group of people. Everyone has been so friendly, and helpful.

Mike your tanks are wonderful, and it was interesting to see pygmy cories in a tank. I defintely need a half dozen or so of those.

Jason, your shrimp presentation was great. It was very nice to have someone verify or deny info I had been reading lately. I will be watching to see when the presentation is posted online. 

To everyone, the plants were excellent. I was again blown away by the quality and quantity of plants present. Even my dog found a few he liked. I guess he felt neglected. While I was placing plants in my tank he decided to run off with a bag of plants. He didn't chew them up, just wanted to play run around the coffee table. :crazy:

One last thing, does anyone remember the name of the dark green, rhizome based plant Drinda brought? It was the plant from Newt, and I think it started with a C. I learned a lesson there. I need to write down the names of the plants I get.

Joey congrats on winning the tank. I hope your post a journal as you set the nano tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Who won the door price sounds like awesome tank! 

Thanks drinda,bill,and (for got your daughters name) for the door prize.
thanks to jason for a good presentation on shrimp in the planted tank.
thanks to mike for giving up his home to host this months meeting.
thanks to the ones who brought mini ricca, and the blax japan(bla how ever it's spelled) and the rotella.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

This meeting was wonderful. I have been around groups of plant and fish people and a lot of clubs have elite people who brag and make everybody who doesn't know the subject as well as they do feel incompetent. Thanks to all of you who make a plant rookie like me feel welcome. I feel privelaged to be associated with you guys. I learned a lot about shrimp today and am ready for some more. I have some Cherry's from our host that I got from him a couple of months ago and they are doing well. Thanks again for everybody.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

chrislewistx said:


> It looks like everyone beat me to it. I also wanted to say thanks to everyone. The meetings are such a great source of knowledge and fellowship. To be honest I was a little bit leery of a hobby club, but y'all are a great group of people. Everyone has been so friendly, and helpful.
> 
> Mike your tanks are wonderful, and it was interesting to see pygmy cories in a tank. I defintely need a half dozen or so of those.
> 
> ...


oh wow man that was you, you drove a long way man. finely get to put a face with a name. I will definely start a journal as i get the stuff. oh and mike thanks for the seasoned ada soil. so now I got to just find a hard scape oh I think I found drift wood that would fit. oh did I at the house yes I did, just had to do a little 1/2 on each side cutting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

chrislewistx said:


> One last thing, does anyone remember the name of the dark green, rhizome based plant Drinda brought? It was the plant from Newt, and I think it started with a C. I learned a lesson there. I need to write down the names of the plants I get.


The plant was Anubias barteri 'Coffeefolia'. It is the old variety that I got from Newt here on APC. Here is a thread about his plant. Just so you know I have never had the disease he has been struggling with. I guess I got a piece of his plant BEFORE his contracted the disease. He knows I'll return some of the plant to him when he needs it.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-physiology-emersed-culture/80406-anubias-disease.html


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I agree it was a great meeting. Thanks Digital Gods and Michael for bringing the crypts. Thanks to everyone who brought plants and food. A special thanks to Mike for hosting. Thanks to Jason for the presentation, it was very informative.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

stmarshall said:


> This meeting was wonderful. I have been around groups of plant and fish people and a lot of clubs have elite people who brag and make everybody who doesn't know the subject as well as they do feel incompetent. Thanks to all of you who make a plant rookie like me feel welcome. I feel privelaged to be associated with you guys.


I know exactly what you are talking about! At the first meeting of DFW-APC I attended, I was so impressed by the generous, welcoming spirit of the club. I am really happy to hear that new people still feel that spirit.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks to all for attending and the nice comments. It was great seeing everyone. And thanks Michael for the tennelus, I got it all planted in the 20 Cube and to Todd for the erios that are now in my only CO2 tank.

See yall next month at Alex's. Hope to have made some progress on the 60G rimless by then.


----------

